# DDR3 1333 or DDR3 1600?



## HossHuge (Aug 31, 2009)

I bought DDR3 1600 but on CPU-z it's showing DDR3 1333.  Any Idea's as to why?


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 31, 2009)

It's ram divinder
You'll need to OC your CPU to get your memory to that speed.

200/3*10=666 DDR3 1333

For 1600 speed, you will need the HTT at 

800/10*3=240MHz


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 31, 2009)

so all I have to do is change the HTT link to 800?  Will that affect anything else?


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 31, 2009)

Err no, lol.

HTT mean Hyper Transport or FSB, you will need to up it to 240MHz from default value (200MHz), which will OC your CPU to 3.6GHz, you gonna need to boost up some voltages too, if you are not familiar with these, you shouldn't try it.


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 31, 2009)

my motherboard says it supports 1600 ram so shouldn't it just work?  I've OC'd right now just using the multiplier.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.overclock.net/amd-memory/362013-amd-phenom-memory-dividers.html

In this case your memory divider is 3:10 FSB : DDRAM

EDIT: Look like you can change your memory divider in AM2+ board.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2009)

Whats your available options for FSB : DRAM Ratio?


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 31, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Whats your available options for FSB : DRAM Ratio?



1:2
1:2.66
1:3.33
1:4 
auto

in my bios it says current DRAM 1333 but in the ram section it says adjusted DRAM 1600.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2009)

Try manually setting 1:4 and your respective timings. You may need to up your respective voltages a little also.


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 31, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try manually setting 1:4 and your respective timings. You may need to up your respective voltages a little also.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28071&stc=1&d=1251730436

Done!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 31, 2009)

Another satisfied customer!


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 31, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try manually setting 1:4 and your respective timings. You may need to up your respective voltages a little also.



So my once stable 3.8 OC has now become unstable.  Should I up my ram volts?



rickss69 said:


> Another satisfied customer!



The guys here are great with helping.  My friends think I am a computer guru, but when I read what the guys on this site are talking about..... I am a babe in the woods!!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 31, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> So my once stable 3.8 OC has now become unstable.  Should I up my ram volts?
> 
> 
> 
> The guys here are great with helping.  My friends think I am a computer guru, but when I read what the guys on this site are talking about..... I am a babe in the woods!!



Whatever your ram calls for default voltage should suffice in your case. No other changes in bios?


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 31, 2009)

nope.  I noticed that the cycle time has changed from 24 to 28 does that mean anything?  the  latency settings should be 9-9-9-24.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2009)

Whats your current ram voltage? May need to up your CPU volts too due to the integrated memory controller.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 31, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> nope.  I noticed that the cycle time has changed from 24 to 28 does that mean anything?  the  latency settings should be 9-9-9-24.



Looks like you may have auto select still on somewhere. Yes, change your settings/voltages if needed and you can try 2T for effect.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 31, 2009)

Basically this all stems from the chip on the RAM that tells the Mobo what it is and how it should run.  While manufactures test it for one setting, they are usually fairly conservative on the RAM id chip (don't know the name) to ensure instablility doesn't pop up too much.

My RAM Defaulted to 1333 at 9-9-9-24 when I installed it.  Like the last few post said, find the options for the RAM, you may have to change RAM Timing from auto to manual for the individual options to appear.  Then just set it to 9-9-9-24.  Up the voltage on the RAM 0.5V and test it.


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 31, 2009)

The only thing I did was disable the spread spectrum in the bios and it appears all is well again.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28072&stc=1&d=1251733354

Thanks boys...


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 31, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> The guys here are great with helping.  My friends think I am a computer guru, but when I read what the guys on this site are talking about..... I am a babe in the woods!!



Heh same here !

Nice to see everythings working fine and dandy again.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 31, 2009)

HossHuge said:


> The only thing I did was disable the spread spectrum in the bios and it appears all is well again.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28072&stc=1&d=1251733354
> 
> Thanks boys...



Ahhh good ole Spread Spectrum. Was just assuming you had it disabled from the start.  

You are very welcome!


----------



## Izliecies (Aug 31, 2009)

Does this work Phenom II too? Cause I am planning sometime in future to upgrade the ram too to a 1600MHz 4GB kit.


----------

